# what kind of pitbull is this?



## cerdafy (Jul 23, 2011)

What kind of pit is the puppy? The mother is a blue nose but the puppy is different from the rest of the litter. Is he still a blue nose even if his color is different?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tiger bred


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Blue nose is not a breed or type, it is a nose color.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If you have no papers then you will never truly know. Cute pups


----------



## cerdafy (Jul 23, 2011)

He does have stripes. But I thought blue nose pups come from blue nose parents. He's the only different one. How could this happen?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cerdafy said:


> He does have stripes. But I thought blue nose pups come from blue nose parents. He's the only different one. How could this happen?


What exactly are you talking about? Are you asking about nose colors, coat colors? It's Genetics 101 
Check out this thread
*http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ogs-threw-rednose-your-thoughts-opinions.html*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

cerdafy said:


> What kind of pit is the puppy? The mother is a blue nose but the puppy is different from the rest of the litter. Is he still a blue nose even if his color is different?


Is that the mom in the picture with the pup? If so her nose appears to be black, not blue. As was already stated, "blue nose" "red nose" are just nose colors and not indicative of "type" of pit bull. Stripes as you call them are actually brindle markings and a pup can come out with brindle markings even if the parents are solid in color.



davidfitness83 said:


> Tiger bred


Pretty sure that went right up and over...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Is that the mom in the picture with the pup? If so her nose appears to be black, not blue. As was already stated, "blue nose" "red nose" are just nose colors and not indicative of "type" of pit bull. Stripes as you call them are actually brindle markings and a pup can come out with brindle markings even if the parents are solid in color.
> 
> Pretty sure that went right up and over...


Lololol at least someone got it


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I might also ask if you know the bloodline of your dogs? Or did you rescue? Theres a good chance their not "pit bulls" to begin with but another breed that resembles them.. like an American Bully.

Theres only one type of "pit bull" and thats the American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------

